# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  أجمل موضوع بعد السكوهة،، يستاهل ينشر في الصحف

## مريخابي مووووت

*بعض المجادعات التي تبارى فيها الأخوان
عقب مسمار ساكواها،، وبصراحة أنا لو عندي جريدة
كنت حا افرد ليها صفحة كااااااملة،،
وشكرا للأخوان في منتدى الجماهير ومنتدى كورة
على الإبداع
،،،،،،،،

الجمعة العظيمة مستجاب دعواهاا
من زمن النبي فيها النصر مهداها
زعيم البلد الدولة جد سرااااها
والقون البسيط عربونا من ساكواها
الفاتح حسونة

ساكواها الخطير بصر غرز مسمارو ...
من اول لقاء حدد مقاس امتارو ...
والتانين هناك لا فرحو عاد لا سارو ...
جوة الرد كاسيل مريخنا طقطق جارو ...
مستكاوي

ساكواها الفتى صاروخو جد جبخانة
كم بكى المعز نطط و شباكو ملانة
عبر الأثير نغمات فرح في سمانا
الاسد الزأر ساكواها الله أدانا
نجم السماء

مريخنا العظيم حالف يجيب لى تارو
بثبات الحضري دائماً مغطي ديارو
ناس الخمره تاهو لا بل كمان إحتارو
المسمار ده حار لابد ندس آثارو
محمد مختار محمد

رشاريش الزمان تاهو تب في السكه
كاسو الإنسحاب تأجيل بدورو الفكه
أركزو يا خفاف بيعو الخمرة والفركه
والفاضل عقب تمسكو درب الدلكه
محمد مختار محمد

رغم البلطجة والبونية والشلوت ..
ساكواها الخطير جيه تمام الشوت ..
بي جاي الفرح والناس هناك بتجوط ..
جوة الرد كاسيل طقطقنا للجلفوط ..
bager

من الحضرى اتلعبت قوية
رجفو الجماعة وقالو دى ما عادية
من اثير العرضة شمال جاتنا هدية
ما كضب سوكاها ماهو من قال بدرى مبيت النية.
ومن بيت الفراش جاتنا قوية ,,
قالو الجماعة ما عندهم حق الموية ولا شندوشات طعمية .
ابو تولا

مرحب يا شباب واله جد مبسوط ...
الناس الفصاح اليلة ضاقو السوط ...
بندك الحصون براااحة ما بنجوط ...
ساكواها الخطير ادانا قون مزبوووووط ...
مستكاوي

جلفوط السجم بالحيل عرف مقدارو
شال الحبة طار لخبط جميع افكارو
كيف ما يجافي النوم حاضن حلاة مسمارو
سكواها خش الحوش ظلم مقابر جارو
صفوة إبن صفوة

اليلة النسيم جاب لي خبار الرشة
سكواها العنيد سواها ديك البرشة
انبرش المعز كالعادة حاررة الدرشـــة
انقلع الجليفيط ...ما ظنوا تاني اتعشا
النجوم الزواهر

مريخنا عظيم .. ماشاء الله .. قولوا يا لطييييف
كل التيم .. رجاله وشده .. ورجم نضييييف
وقعوا في الرشاشه معط وزعط ... وجنس نتيييف
ساكواها سواها .. وجاب للجماعه نزيف...
مصطفي تان تان

تعالو وغنو جاي الليلة يوم المتعة
زعمطنا الهلال عدمنا أهلو الفرحة
بى مسمار وحييد والامة ما مجتمعة
ناس الصيدليات يكترو من علاج القرحة
محمد مختار محمد

زنقة وزنقة كانت في الصحف مانشيت ...
لي الناس الفصاح الجونا جوة البيت ...
المسمار ركب .. والناس تقول ياريت ...
الراي انبهل يا ريتني لو ما جيت ...
مستكاوي

الحضري المتين الليلة حارس دارو
اعلام الضلال مهما ساطو وقالو
قول العوازل ما بقل مقدارو
جدع الكورة لساكواها والجماعة رقدو وطارو
ايهاب صالح

الحضري وساكواها اول قمة
قايلين الخصم جاهز وعالي الهمة
لقوها جنازة بحر وكايس الردمة
قفلوها اخر ثانية ولحقوها الرمة
ايهاب صالح

خمسة رجال هجوم الزول طلع جد بمبا ...
وساكواها العجيب اداهو بي فد زمبا ...
ايقاعاتنا فوق تم تم وريقي ورومبا ...
في اليوم الجميل ما شفنا راس سادومبا ...
مستكاوي

الزول القويم في طبعو دايما» أحمر
والزول العديل مريخنا فيهو مسطر
والزول البدور تاريخو يبقى مقدر
أحسن يعتنق عشق الكيان ألأصفر
علاء الدين
 
الليلة النسيم جاب لي شذاهو الطاهر
قال لي لاخوف يحتريك مع النجم القاهر
ماطولة لسان انحنا بيهوا نفاخر
سكواها الهمام عازم يطيب الخاطر
بس انتو اتفرجو دوب بدينا مناظر ..
النجوم الزواهر

انضرب الهلال والناس بقت فرحــانــة
من بعد الفصاحة الناس عقدتوا لــسانا
ناس عفلق وروشة دربهم على الحتانة
نشمت فى الهلال يومين تلاتة كفانـــا
ميدو1
 
قلتوا لينا الهليل بدر طلع مجلي
في ليلة الجمعة ظهر الخسوف الكلي
بمسمار عديل مافيهو شك وتملي
سكواها الجميل خلا الجلفوط نيران عذابو تقلي
 النجوم الزواهر

ساكواها الخطير الليلة شفنا فعالو
مما جا البلد خاتي المعز في بالو
الفار الصغير وين للأسد مقدارو
أعرفو حدكم شان تاني ما تتعالو
 الراعي
 
برشات المعز الناس دوام عرفوها
طمبل وراجي وكليتشي تب ضاقوها
الحضري الشفت سداها ما شافوها
سكواها السغيل دقيقة ما تموها
 الفاتح بارما

يومك يا زعيم..الليلة ماهو لغيرك
الليلة الشفوت...ما خيبت جمهورك
الجلفوط ضعيف..ماهو البعطل سيرك
يا موج المسور..اكسح وعلّي هديرك
 FARHAN

الليلة البلد تعرف زعيما وسيدا
الليلة الشفوت..تعزف تغني نشيدا
في يوم الدواس...صلصل بيغلي حديدا
والجلفوط عرف ..(كضبة ) فييرا وسيدا
  FARHAN

ود حسون اخوى ..الجمعه ما احلاها
القمه السكوته .. مريخنا فجٌ صداهــا
فى الزمن الصعب .. اتكلم السكواهــا
من دون اى شك .. فى الشباك ختاهـا
والزول الى قال .. النجمه ما ببراهــا
شفناهو انبرش .. وللكورة قام جلاها
 الكاسر 32
 
القمه انتهت .. والكورة كانت باهته
ومريخنا الجسور .. غلب الهلال فى الصامته
سكواها الرهيب .. ضرب المعز بالثابته
والحضرى اشتكى .. من المدينه الساكته
 الكاسر 32
 
كاسر ياخطير جود بي القوافي ووجود
نحنا مجربين في تحلحل المعقود
الحضري الخطير ماخله فيها قدود
وسكواها الحريف ضرب النغم كالعود
 مادريقال
 
فى الجمعه ام غضب .. مريخنا هلا ولاح
والاسد الهصور وسط السكون قام صاااح
ود المريخ اخوى .. سيدا طشٌ وراااح
وباسكال الرزين .. استاذ بكل صراااح
الكاسر 32
 
يا خوى مادريقال .. اليوم ده كان مشهود
فيو كل الشعوب .. طردت ليالى السود
مريخ البلاد .. بالعزٌه كان مسنود
والتيم النديد .. ذكٌرنى بالجلمود
الكاسر 32
 
القمه انتهت والبدري درس ميشو
بي فنون الكفر الصربي نتفو ريشو
سكواها الحريف بي نقدة كشح عيشو
الليله الهلال اعدنا ليك تفتيش
 مادريقال

سكواها الحريف سبب للجماعة متاعب
الحضرى الرزين ما خلا فيها مصاعب
اب شنب معذور فاكر الهلال لاعب
والزول بتاع القارورة يا اخوانا كان لاعب
 أبو المنتصر

العرضه الشمال .. بالحليل خبرنا دروبا
وفى نص الدفاع .. الليله شفنا عيوبا
انكسر المرق ... وانبهلت الراكوبه
وديدا عشان يجر .. فتٌش عديـــل للطوبه
 الكاسر 32
 
بعد كأس السودان اكيد طبقنا الحنة
جددنا الجرح وبقي الهلال في محنة
سكواها سواها وفرغ فيهم الشحنة
المعزانبطح وتماس جلوسه افرحنا
 زول هناك

القمه انتهت .. بى قرصه من الدابى
سكواها الخطير .. فرحنا يا احبابى
الصربى القصير .. اظنو كان متغابى
لا نفعو البرنس ولا حتى سونزو الزام
الكاسر 32
 
كابتن الهلال لا لعب ولا بدر كمان بى طلوعو
لا شاكل حكم لا زوول ضرب بى كوع
والليلة الهلال خسف قبال يتم لى طلوعو
وميشو إنبرش بايت القوى بى جوعو
 عامر الشيخ

الكاسر والشباب الفوز مبارك لينا
والمسمار هو حار إلا الطمع قادينا
والهلال بصراحة ما صار ندا لينا
لا قدرنا لا بشبهنا لا يقدر يجاري فريقنا
أطعنوا يا أهلة يا اهل الطعون الزينة
شان نعبي شباكم والخمسة ما تروينا
 ود الشمال الأحمر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة والله مريخابي موووت
وربنا يديك العافية على جلب الابداعات الصفوة دي

*

----------


## asimayis

*ابداااع ياشباب .. يديكم العافية
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مريخاب زعمه بلد واهل فخر
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هلال السجم الليلة ادردق وتاه
ود عبد الماجد الليلة فرتق وراح
ولي جريدتو لليلة ما كتب ولا زنقة
دا تاني تعادي زعيمنا يا الحياتك كلها اصفار
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*ماعارفين ياتو الاحلى
  الكلام ده و لا المسمار
         لكن حقيقة صفوة و روعة فى كل شى كفر و شعر 
  كان المغسة كتلتنى لو ما كنت مريخابى 
       قمة و ابداع فى كل شى
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*شعرا كباااااااااااااااار والله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*منتهي الروعه بارك الله فيكم
*

----------


## الرحال

*:hellocv4: وين وين تلقوا زي دا


*

----------


## mistikawy

*سيعود المارد الاحمر باذن الله
                        	*

----------

